# Case VAC



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Somewhere I saw someone mention that they wanted to find a wide front Case VAC. There's one listed for sale in the Fargo farmers paper, 1952, new rubber, Eagle hitch, $2,200. The phone number is Minnesota, (218) 495-3106 evenings. 

Caseman - I recently got a flyer advertising a tractor show in Sioux Falls North Dakota. Welcome to God's country


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *Somewhere I saw someone mention that they wanted to find a wide front Case VAC. There's one listed for sale in the Fargo farmers paper, 1952, new rubber, Eagle hitch, $2,200. The phone number is Minnesota, (218) 495-3106 evenings.
> 
> Caseman - I recently got a flyer advertising a tractor show in Sioux Falls North Dakota. Welcome to God's country *


Thanks for the information on the VAC. I used to have a few good classified newspapers book marked but lost them to a computer malfunction. I would like to find a VA standard some day. Also would like to find a cheap running Case S.

I made a road trip north of Rugby ND after a couple of non-running S tractors. About a week later some one had a running SC and S that they wanted to sell. Guess I bought to soon. We ended up going to Canada to the Peace Gardens while we were up there. Was A great trip, lots of beautiful country.

Can you post the information on the tractor show. Are you sure it wasn't Sioux Falls South Dakota? Thats on the other end of the state for me. I have never heard of a Sioux Falls North Dakota before.
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I looked at an S a year or so ago. Nice shape, a little worn, and rusty, but all there. Ran good, just had a ton of use. Looked like a little tin work and she would have been a sweet tractor. Was selling for cheap also. Did not really fit my needs so I passed on it. Think they were only asking like $1100 or so. Would have been a REAL nice fine for a collector.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I think I threw the flyer but will keep looking. I'm sure the Sioux Falls ND was a typo, or else the writer was an idiot. Please don't be spreading the word about what a beautiful country ND is, we're trying to keep it secret.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *I think I threw the flyer but will keep looking. I'm sure the Sioux Falls ND was a typo, or else the writer was an idiot. Please don't be spreading the word about what a beautiful country ND is, we're trying to keep it secret. *


Old, 
I remember one time I was driving a old 55 JD Combine from our place to my uncle's place (150 miles). We stop at a little road side store and there were some tourist there and they asked if the wind always blew here in SD. I asked them what wind, this is just a little breeze, of coarse they said that if this is a just a breeze they didn't want to be here when the wind blew.    

We have been having such a mild winter here in the Black Hills latley that the tourist are starting to buy up all the small acreages here in the Black Hills. We need more of them bad winters. LOL


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I looked at an S a year or so ago. Nice shape, a little worn, and rusty, but all there. Ran good, just had a ton of use. Looked like a little tin work and she would have been a sweet tractor. Was selling for cheap also. Did not really fit my needs so I passed on it. Think they were only asking like $1100 or so. Would have been a REAL nice fine for a collector. *


Paul,
The S really is a cute little tractor. The VA seies is a bit smaller but in most cases had the eagle hitch which made them more useful tractor. The VA standard however reminds me of a smaller version of the S. Both fun little tractors like the 8N Ford.
caseman-d


----------

